# looking g to introduce my 8yr old into archery



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The Hoyt Ruckus is a darn nice bow. My neighbor's kid has a Bear Apprentice, and Lancaster Archery has them on clearance. They seem like a nice bow. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bear-apprentice-iii-compound-bow.html#fullDescription Depending on what bow brand you prefer, and if you have a dealer nearby, determines a lot about what kid's bow to buy.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

look into bears line, they have what you need!


----------



## bows4days (Jul 9, 2016)

thanks everyone


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

pse chaos has been great for my grandson


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

PSE Stinger-X is a great bow that is super adjustable and pretty cheap. Definitely give it a look.


----------



## speelnik (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't want to hyjack your thread, but what is a good age to start a kid with using a bow? I'd imagine that draw weight would be a huge factor.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

As soon as they show interest. I've seen a 2 year old shoot.


----------



## speelnik (Jul 22, 2016)

catcherarcher said:


> As soon as they show interest. I've seen a 2 year old shoot.


Thanks


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have a mission craze I'm selling you can pm me if your interested 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcountry001 (Jul 5, 2016)

all great choices


----------



## khromrell (Sep 18, 2018)

Start with a recurve and work on form. Simplicity is beautiful.


----------

